# Wilco Models Out Of Business?



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I received this e-mail from Monsters In Motion last week.


RE: ITEM(S) (In Order) CANCELLED

Dear Jay Barron ,

Unfortunately we have to cancel your request for the item(s) below. We have provided WILco products for many years to our customers, however in the last year the company has gone astray, They have been riddled with employee,weather and other technical problems on filling your orders. The company has now announced they are now closing down permanently and will not complete there commitment. We apologize for the inconvenience, we do not like to disappoint you on any level,however this is beyond our control.


The good news is that Monsters In motion will be producing it's own version of these kits and they will be far superior for 2009, keep checking the what's new and our weekly emailed Newsletter.

Cancelled items:
USCM Helmet Model Kit
Sandman Pistol Model Kit
EVA Pod W Astronaut Kit
Space Clipper 2001 Orion Kit
Hal 9000 Interface Model Kit
Space 1999 Stun Gun II Kit
Icarus Full Interior Model Kit
Proteus Fantastic Voyage 1/48 Model Hobby Kit
Cosmostrator Resin Model Kit




Now, I don't know if MIM has purchased the Wilco molds, or will be making new ones (unlikely) or if MIM will just no longer be working with Wilco. I like Wilco and will be sorry to see it go.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's really weird. I thought that Wilco was a garage kit company in the truest sense of the word. "Sarge" ran it along with another guy who sculpted for him - I believe. Sarge retired from his regular job earlier this year and I thought that he had planned to spend a bit more time at his hobby company. I really hope that all is well with him. He's a great fellow!

Huzz


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Monsters In Motion is the last business that should comment on another company having "gone astray" and being "riddled with problems" on filling orders. Also, IMO comments such as this are unprofessional--they should simply have stated that Wilco Models has announced they are ceasing operations and, as such, they (MIM) will not be able to fill current orders.

Back on topic, I sincerely hope all is well with Sarge. I've only purchased a couple of kits from him, but each time the exchange was very pleasant and he even sent a replacement immediately when I mentioned in passing on one of these threads that one of the kits I'd received was slightly warped. I know some members have commented about problems they had, but my experiences with Sarge have been extremely positive.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

*The Rumors Of My Demise...*

...Have Been Greatly Exaggerated!!!

Not going out of business at all, troopers--- Just re-orienting to a new business model that doesn't include doing business with Monsters In Motion.

Will still be selling to individuals, through EBay and also through my distributors (the CultTVMan Hobby Shop and C&S Hobbies).

---Da Sarge


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

And by the way--- They haven't bought any of my molds or prototypes. If they start offering any of my kits in the spring... That would be recasting.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I am VERY happy to hear that, Sarge! I've got several Wilco models and am quite satisfied with them. Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Whew thats a relief. I have purchased a couple War Machines and a Cosmostrator. I really want to get a Proteus. Each time I go to order it is outof stock or I dont have a ny m oney when it is available from Cult.
I best try a little harder! 

Cheers
Max Bryant



















u


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Fabulous news Bill!

Its also very illuminating vis a vis Monsters in Motion!!

Huzz


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> Monsters In Motion is the last business that should comment on another company having "gone astray" and being "riddled with problems" on filling orders.


Exactly.
Their track record should speak for itself.
And I am still amazed when I hear about people ordering from them.
They sell product they don't have, and have no way to aquire. Then drag out the refund to the customer.
When they do have product, it is very iffy on how timely they will be with it.
They have blatantly recast, and ripped off other companies.

Buyer beware.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. Thanks for the info, guys. And glad to hear you're still with us, Sarge!

Big raspberry for MiM.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Sgt Wilco said:


> And by the way--- They haven't bought any of my molds or prototypes. If they start offering any of my kits in the spring... That would be recasting.


And it wouldn't be the first time!

Glad you're still with us Sarge!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the ONLY ways they get away with their "practices" is that they have a big fancy website, and have been around for ages. 

theres a guy in the spfx supply business thats similar. he sells substandard materiels, some of which are the wrong stuff for the job at hand (just one example of many: upholstery burlap sold for molding burlap). he's been around forever, is a great self promoter, and looks very legit to the newbie. 

the biggest problem with both mim and this other person i mentioned is that they might give a really talented newb a bad taste in their mouth towards the whole hobby, and turn them away from it. 

this hobby would be much better off if mim would just go away.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Sarge:

Your pistol kits are the best I've seen. I'm still marveling at the workmanship.

Glad to hear you're still around!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Sarge is one of the top three vendors/manufacturers I have ever delt with. He stands behind his products 110% and his kits are some of the best values out there in the garage kit market. I have many of his kits on my shelves.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Sarge is one of the top three vendors/manufacturers I have ever delt with. He stands behind his products 110% and his kits are some of the best values out there in the garage kit market. I have many of his kits on my shelves.


Agreed! Wilco makes some great little kits at reasonable prices. Glad to see you're still around, Sarge!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Hoooah!! Glad to hear that Sarge! I dislike MIM alot.Ever talk to them on the phone?? What a bunch of....A Holes


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I've never actually bought anything from MIM, and I can pretty much guarantee that I never will. I'd rather deal with the source, anyway.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm surprised MiM somehow manages to stay in business considering their shady practices...they said they would have Monarch's Ghost of Castel-Mare' available in February of '08 even though Scott had never announced a release date...wonder how many people got taken on THAT one...


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Glad you're still "alive and well," Sarge! Any more "vehicle" kits in the pipeline?


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi sarge 
could i buy an icarus kit. do you have a catalog or website. thanks phil


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

What a great thread, especially as the Sarge was available instantly to refute MIM's allegation!


----------



## jediadept (Jul 11, 2008)

I have 3 Wilco! Martion War Machines and will soon receive a PotA Icarus.

Bill, and company, is one of the best; they delivers well designed kits, made with excellent materials and beautiful castings. Plus he's a hell of a nice guy!


----------



## rumdog47 (9 mo ago)

Sgt Wilco said:


> *The Rumors Of My Demise...*
> 
> ...Have Been Greatly Exaggerated!!!
> 
> ...


Hi, I am searching for the Wilco model kit of the Icarus Planet Of The Apes. I have been looking all over. Thank you.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

rumdog47 said:


> Hi, I am searching for the Wilco model kit of the Icarus Planet Of The Apes. I have been looking all over. Thank you.


Sorry - long out of production. Good Luck!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you try eBay?


----------

